# British shorthair w odd eyes



## Artp1085 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello. I am new here i am considering getting a kitten with one orange eye and one blue eye. The kitten is cinnamon. The breeder wants to charge a $400 premium for this. Is this reasonable? Thanks for any input.
Art


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It is possibly for a British shorthair to have one orange colored eye and one blue. $400 is a bit cheap for a purebred British shorthair, so he may not be pure, or the kitten could be unhealthy, or the kitten could be from a backyard breeder (which you want to stay away from.) Is it possible for you to post a picture of the kitten?


----------



## Artp1085 (Dec 24, 2020)

The kitten was $2000 but an additional 400 because of the odd eyes


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Having odd eyes isn't a medical condition, or anything bad, so I don't know why the kitten would on sale. I think it would be fine, as long as the kitten is pure, and healthy. Happy Holidays. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I just remembered that a cat with one blue eye and another color, maybe be deaf in the ear above the blue eye. I'm so sorry! I totally forgot!


----------



## Hortusgirlii (Jan 3, 2021)

Does the kitten have papers? That seems like a pet price for a designer Moggie. It would be too cheap to be a rare color , odd eye registered British imo. I would worry this is a scam.


----------



## Hortusgirlii (Jan 3, 2021)

Artp1085 said:


> The kitten was $2000 but an additional 400 because of the odd eyes


That makes more sense than $400


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It's possible he could be deaf in one ear, which would explain him being only $400.


----------

